# Can rats eat lavender?



## Khaleesi (May 23, 2013)

Hi so I'm just wondering if lavender is safe for rats to eat? I tried googling it but got mixed answers.

Just asking since I know they can eat small bits of chocolate and I have some dark chocolate but it has bits of lavender in so I don't want to give them that as a treat if they can't eat it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Khaleesi said:


> Hi so I'm just wondering if lavender is safe for rats to eat? I tried googling it but got mixed answers.
> 
> Just asking since I know they can eat small bits of chocolate and I have some dark chocolate but it has bits of lavender in so I don't want to give them that as a treat if they can't eat it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The only thing I have heard they can't eat is citric fruits... not heard of any other restrictions


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i doubt she would apprciate it, but you would have to ask her first.


----------

